# Woman Invents Amazing Car for Wheelchair Users, They Can Just Enter and Drive Away!



## SeaBreeze (Dec 14, 2014)

This lady invented a special car for people in wheelchairs.  They can enter through the back, drive and exit with little interruption....http://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/woman-invents-amazing-car-that-wheelchair-users-can-just-drive-away/




> A woman in a wheelchair wanted to help people like her to become more independent, so she designed and is now manufacturing an innovative electric car that provides easy access and drivability, without ever getting out of your chair.Stacy Zoern was an intellectual-property attorney in Austin, Texas when she came up with the idea. She quit her job and began to build her new company, Kenguru.
> 
> Just push a remote button and the back of the Kenguru car lifts up, and its automatic ramp lowers for immediate entry. Then, just drive the tiny vehicle away while seated in your wheelchair.
> 
> ...


----------



## Falcon (Dec 14, 2014)

How clever; inventive.  Good for her.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 14, 2014)

That is cool!  Good job and it will be a godsend to many wheelchair bound folks.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 15, 2014)

Top speed 35mph!! Not for Texas!!


----------



## Knightofalbion (Dec 15, 2014)

What a lovely idea. Would make such a difference to wheelchair users.

Nice to see financial backing has been secured to bring it into production. No idea how many wheelchair users there are exactly, though I imagine - esp. factoring in military veterans -  it must (sadly) be quite a high number.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 15, 2014)

No one would grouse about seeing one of these in a handicapped parking space. I imagine the inventor was wheelchair bound herself.


----------

